

Mistyping coffeescript.org as coffescript.org takes you to a phishing site - ColdHawaiian

I was going to go check out the documentation for Coffeescript at http:&#x2F;&#x2F;coffeescript.org&#x2F;, but I mistyped the url and used just 1 &quot;e&quot; instead of 2, so I ended up getting redirected to a PHP site that tries to impersonate Adobe and says that my Flash player is out of date.<p>So, just a warning for anyone else if this happens to them too. On a side note, is there anyone who I should report these sort of phishing scams too? I also still have the urls and url parameters for the sites that I got redirected to if anyone wants them for research.
======
AbhishekBiswal
I tried. It's not a phishing website. Looks more like a parked domain with
sponsored listings.

~~~
ColdHawaiian
You get redirected to different sites, I think it's based on cookies and query
parameters.

------
padseeker
It's just yet another reason why I will not use coffeescript

